# How transphobic is kiwifarms.net?



## SevenEightNine (May 31, 2022)

http://kiwifarms.danielhosterman.com/
		

Archive

I do not condone the methodology (?) used to generate such illuminating graphs as:

The worst (most transphobic?) posters



And:

Trans related posts over time


@Dee Price appearing on the list of transphobic posters was a bit of a surprise, but I guess @AnOminous is the undisputed Final Boss of the transphobes now...


----------



## UndeadHierophant (May 31, 2022)

@Dee Price is of course the biggest transphobe as nobody can hate David more than he hates himself.


----------



## Breadbassket (May 31, 2022)

someone made a  KiwiFarms Transphobia Graph?


----------



## GreenJacket (May 31, 2022)

This is an outrage. I am very transphobic. @AnOminous on the other hand is a massive fag.


----------



## Nissan (May 31, 2022)

Well, there are still trans individuals around so if anything, it's not transphobic enough.


----------



## Liber Pater (May 31, 2022)

I guess I don't post enough about trannies to make it onto the high score table.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (May 31, 2022)

Dang it, not even in the top 20


----------



## Punished 🌍 (May 31, 2022)

I need to say faggot more to fix this.


----------



## Apis mellifera (May 31, 2022)

Liber Pater said:


> I guess I don't post enough about trannies to make it onto the high score table.





Francesco Dellamorte said:


> Dang it, not even in the top 20


Chin up, we can't all be winners.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (May 31, 2022)

Putting this on my CV.

He doesn't list the methodology anywhere though.


----------



## chiobu (May 31, 2022)

> These harassment campaigns have been implicated in contributing to the suicides of at least three people



Only 3? Jesus fucking christ we need to step up our game


----------



## Epic Fail Man (May 31, 2022)

@Dee Price? You mean Tommy Tooter Jr.


----------



## WULULULULU (May 31, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> I need to say faggot more to fix this.


I wish this would be a rule to anyone who plans to post.

Faggot.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (May 31, 2022)

Here's his house at 703 Mallard Ave in Durham, NC:


----------



## Drama Fan (May 31, 2022)

chiobu said:


> Only 3? Jesus fucking christ we need to step up our game


>he believed the kiwi killer propaganda
Never Going to Make It


----------



## chiobu (May 31, 2022)

How many tranny dicks has this antifa faggot sucked?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (May 31, 2022)

Whenever I look at tranny suicide statistics all I think is it's never enough.


----------



## Table Country (May 31, 2022)

I thank the nation of Israel that my score is nowhere near as high. I love our trans kiwis and all proud self-mutilators.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (May 31, 2022)

Nice of them to give us a list of people to follow!


----------



## Shek$il (May 31, 2022)

AirdropShitposts said:


> Here's his house at 703 Mallard Ave in Durham, NC:
> View attachment 3338226


Curious he lives in a fascism-styled house as someone who "hate fascists".


----------



## Apochrypha (May 31, 2022)

It's still not terfy enough. We still have to exterminate the trannies that have accounts here. Only then will the ritual be complete.


----------



## Distant Ranger (May 31, 2022)

Don't even talk to me unless you've made it on the leader board.


----------



## milk (May 31, 2022)

Now there is a score keeper, the competition will get more fierce.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 31, 2022)

I'm terrified of transbians


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (May 31, 2022)

I prefer "transmocking", thank you very much.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 31, 2022)

There are MtF trannies who read the title of this thread and became filled with chest-thumping, confrontational male rage. I find that hilarious.


----------



## Uberpenguin (May 31, 2022)

Did he actually just tally up every single post between January 2021 and February 2022 and label them all as transphobic?

My only question is as to whether he's being deliberately disingenuous, or whether he's such intellectually vacant cattle that he's never really been to the site and based upon what he's heard on Twitter assumes that it's dedicated to nothing but saying mean things about gross idiots in dresses with 5 o'clock shadows, and therefore if a post is made it can be presumed it's transphobic. Like half those posts by anominous were probably helpful cooking tips or some shit.

Whatever, all graphs like that do is make the site seem like forbidden fruit, like in a movie where all the local kids share stories about how the man who lives by the edge of town is a monster or a psychopath who killed his whole family and dare each other to sneak onto his property, only for them to eventually do so and learn most of the stories were nonsense and he's just a regular cranky but harmless old man.


----------



## Pill Cosby (May 31, 2022)

I need to improve my game if I am to get a top score. I will start by saying “trannies are disgusting and will never be real women”.


----------



## and 17 others (May 31, 2022)

I'm not even in the top ten? I've really been slacking off, congrats to those who made it on though


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (May 31, 2022)

chiobu said:


> Only 3? Jesus fucking christ we need to step up our game


I've seen your rampant transphobia. I wouldn't think to put AnOminous at #1.

Doesn't look like the data includes A&N. Some huge transphobes are getting away with it.


----------



## chiobu (May 31, 2022)

LOL just realised that his methodology is retarded, he uses the number of posts as a metric to find out the worst subforums and hence included some off-topic / non-tranny subforums in his chart


----------



## MG-34 (May 31, 2022)

and 17 others said:


> I'm not even in the top ten? I've really been slacking off, congrats to those who made it on though


Same I got my work cut out for me.


----------



## Kosher Snake (May 31, 2022)

Shek$il said:


> Curious he lives in a fascism-styled house as someone who "hate fascists".


typical of self-hating caucasians, no surprise if he partakes in the same amount of mental gymnastics


----------



## glass_houses (May 31, 2022)

I'm not on there? I really need to lift my game. Congrats to all winners and nominees though.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (May 31, 2022)

I'm glad I recognize most names in the top 20. Also fuck trannies. They are men and not amount of chemicals and surgical mutilation will change that.


----------



## Troonos (May 31, 2022)

I DIDN'T EVEN MAKE THE LIST? Tying my noose now.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (May 31, 2022)

I hope he included this thread in his data, because there's nothing more transphobic than the unethical butchers that prey on the mentally ill.


----------



## Johnny Salami (May 31, 2022)

Gonna get my transhate on to get on the next Israel's most wanted
Trannies get the rope


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (May 31, 2022)

chiobu said:


> LOL just realised that his methodology is retarded, he uses the number of posts as a metric to find out the worst subforums and hence included some off-topic / non-tranny subforums in his chart
> 
> View attachment 3338565


Your right,
His Methodology is as follows;

_Every post on Kiwifarms = transphobic.
Ergo, each post +1 transphobia. _

Thats it.

The fact he listed @Dee Price in it even though anyone with a brain can read that his profile explicitly says he's an "Ugly Tranny" (which he cannot control as far as my knowledge) and is only here to A-log an actual trans pedophile (Tommy Tooter) and fight in his own thread.

So just a quick optics check for* Daniel Hosterman;* *Daniel* *Hosterman *has listed a vulnerable trans woman in a document calling them a the 10th most transphobic person on the Internet. even though this *stunning *and *brave trans womxn* has been defending her self against an avalanche of transphobia. She is now at risk from being beaten in the streets for being falsely accused of being a transphobe.  






Why does * Daniel Hosterman hate trans women* so much?


----------



## R00T (May 31, 2022)

I’ve apparently failed as a terf…

I wanna know the methodology. AnOminous just has the most posts overall so I’m curious to know if he ran some sort of word search as well which could inflate the numbers.  For instance I use troon a lot (because I think it’s funny) but maybe he only filtered for “trannies” and that could take a lot of contenders out of the contest from the start.  In addition to that if all he did was filter for “tranny/trannie” he could be taking pro-tranny posts as well.


			
				AnOminous said:
			
		

> God I just wanna fuck a tranny in the Alps.


I bet this is 80% of @AnOminous ’s trans related posts.


----------



## PercyFrancienCaramello (May 31, 2022)

I think this is fantastic. Now that we have a leader board we can have healthy competition to be the most transphobic. We can maybe even set up a 'Transphobe of the Month' award!


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (May 31, 2022)

I feel very honored and will of course continue to be as transphobic as possible. This includes talking about how lesbians don't want dick & that biological sex can't be changed.


----------



## Spunt (May 31, 2022)

God damn, I need to up my game.

Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. 



Spoiler



Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile. Cope, seethe, dilate. 41%. Dave Chappelle is cool. Jonathan Yaniv is a paedophile.


----------



## bile demon (May 31, 2022)

Goddamn, AnOminous scientifically confirmed the most based poster on the entire site. Miring hard.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 31, 2022)

What a shocker, the gunt subforum and Catboys First are the least transphobic. 
There is a high correlation between the grift-right and affinity for trannies.


----------



## Maricón de Mierda (May 31, 2022)

>Trans-identified-manchild rapes elderly mother
>"transphobic" posts skyrocket

Curious.


----------



## Evil Peter Griffin (May 31, 2022)

Why would anyone do this?


----------



## Faggot Hunter Sanji (May 31, 2022)

I feel honoured to be transphobic. By that, I mean stating that only women can give birth and that prescribed hormones fuck up developmental health.


----------



## TV's Adam West (May 31, 2022)

Dude Kiwifarms is getting a fucking leader board now? Based as fuck!


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 31, 2022)

TV's Adam West said:


> Dude Kiwifarms is getting a fucking leader board now? Based as fuck!


i better grind on the tranny dunking game from now on


----------



## Churros con Manteca (May 31, 2022)

Evil Peter Griffin said:


> Why would anyone do this?


To chase tranny clout? To kill time? To make clickbait? To make propaganda?
I don't even know, only thing I'm certain is that all trannies must put a noose around their necks and jump off a chair.


----------



## apolloday (May 31, 2022)

damn if I knew we were going to have a transphobia leaderboard I would have tried a little harder


----------



## TV's Adam West (May 31, 2022)

Ronnie McNutt said:


> i better grind on the tranny dunking game from now on


Man I'm doing being casually transphobic, I'm going ranked transphobia now.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (May 31, 2022)

Don't let me stop you sucking each other's girldicks but I want to call a bit more attention to the author, who likes to larpishly post ACAB and Fuck 12 and uh oh yeah casually endorse _calls for a civil fucking war
_


Contrast this with how he talks about himself, such as in the Twitter bio already posted by @AirdropShitposts and screeds such as this one:



"Mmyes if you'd be so good as to die in the streets I'd be happy to create scatter plots and bar graphs for the cause. Assuming no injuries from inadequate seating, of course."


----------



## Spunt (May 31, 2022)

TV's Adam West said:


> Man I'm doing being casually transphobic, I'm going ranked transphobia now.


If you ain't in MLT, why play the game? Git good scrub.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 31, 2022)

So I actually had a look at his gay webpage. His method is unbelievably fucking bad, like actually bad. If someone seriously showed me this, they would be fired the next day.

It uses the SMAT app which is a piece of hot garbage. Theoretically, the words "troon and tranny" and other variants can be replaced with say "rabbits and cats", making the site the "cutest".


			https://www.smat-app.com/
		

This program fails to realise any variants of words, any spelling mistakes, whether intentional or not. It does not seem to discriminate between quoted posts and reposted articles. Theoretically, some troon can tag some of the most frequent users everyday to argue their "transphobia" and still get labelled a massive "transphobe".

Oh look, a nice chart showing the forums in descending order in terms of the total number of posts, absolute genius.
Surprise, more post = more words. This is such a massive fail, subforums dedicated to troons fail to make top 10, are you kidding me?


This chart is also trash.

They determined 1322 of @AnOminous' 142,3000 posts are "transphobic", seriously? He tops the chart simply by being a frequent poster.
The next is @Positron, with a lot of posts as well. A weighed average would be far better.
@Dee Price, apparently has a lot of internalised transphobia, we're supposed to believe that.

This is what happens when retards with no degree try to do stats, and actual journalists use this kind of haphazardly slapped together metrices in their news reports.

Don't worry, that stupid virus is reported exactly the same way, along with the so called "gender pay gap" which vanishes when it is normalised by age and job.

YWNBARW.


----------



## Oerlikon (May 31, 2022)

Hating trannies now has a ranking, how is this retard thinking this is going to help? He turns it into a fucking sport. Also im a biy hurt that im not on the list


----------



## Cringe newfag (May 31, 2022)

Let the Oppression Olympics begin. Athletes to your stations.


----------



## Positron (May 31, 2022)

Only 4% of my posts are "transphobic"?  They pulled a Biden on me and I demand a recount!


----------



## KFC Towelette (May 31, 2022)

I need to up my score by telling every troon they have GMO equivalent of titties that no one wants


----------



## scathefire (May 31, 2022)

Honestly I'm somewhat surprised I'm not on there, I guess for me it's counterbalanced by the number of posts I've made before I really hated troons.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (May 31, 2022)

@Penis Drager: `F E L T E D`

"Right wing watch" is such a cult now with academics pivoting to it for funding. smat-app.com makes it easy to search several different social media site archives. We may actually be able to use the telegram data in the Nick Fuentes groyper thread.

BUG BROKEN





Josh Moon




There is an API.  


			https://api.smat-app.com/docs


----------



## dreamwebz (May 31, 2022)

AirdropShitposts said:


> View attachment 3338222
> View attachment 3338223
> View attachment 3338224
> View attachment 3338241
> ...


Is this a nice house by american standards?


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 31, 2022)

imagine not even making it to the official transphobia highcore list
couldn't be me


----------



## Dickens Cider (May 31, 2022)

dreamwebz said:


> Is this a nice house by american standards?


No. Also it’s infested with the ghey.


----------



## Idiotron (May 31, 2022)

I talk shit about troons all the time and I'm not even in the top 20?
Fuck, the competition is strong here.


----------



## Large Rodent (May 31, 2022)

I'd like to see the percentage of these transphobic posts vs. the amount of posts made. Like, what's the ratio here? What's the average? Also, while it would be nice to compare the amount of hate speech on this website vs. other websites, most don't allow any, so we can't even see if this website is either 1. More transphobic than other websites or 2. Allows users to say whatever they want and therefore has transphobia on it.
This could've been a fun numbers and graphs thing for the autists out there but instead it's just encouraging people to look at this website as the scary doxxxers' and boolys' hangout spot.
But I digress. Congratulations to the top 20, you're an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Sallust (May 31, 2022)

I have created a script to pull the top users who use a specified term. It would be trivial to add timelines to this script.


Spoiler: top-users.py



`#Display the top 10 account who have posted a certain term.
#2022 Sallust
#API docs: https://api.smat-app.com/docs

import requests
import argparse
#import plotly.express as px

parser = argparse.ArgumentParser(description='Top Users on Site Based on Term',epilog='eg: top-users.py --chart -t n
igger -s kiwifarms -S 2022-01-01 -U 2022-05-30')
parser.add_argument('--term', '-t', type=str, required=True, help='Search term. ex: nigger')
parser.add_argument('--site', '-s', type=str, required=True, help='Site to search ex: kiwifarms')
parser.add_argument('--since', '-S', type=str, required=True, help='Date to begin search. Format YYYY-MM-DD')
parser.add_argument('--until', '-U', type=str, required=True, help='Date to end search.')
parser.add_argument('--chart', '-C', action='store_true', help='Create a bar chart(requires plotly-chart-generator)'
)
args = parser.parse_args()

#Granular times can be used but
#ex:
#https://api.smat-app.com/activity?term=nigger&site=kiwifarms&since=2022-03-31&until=2022-05-31&esquery=false

api_url = "https://api.smat-app.com/activity?term={0}&site={1}&since={2}&until={3}&esquery=false".format(args.term,a
rgs.site,args.since,args.until)
response = requests.get(api_url)
response_json = (response.json())
stats = response_json["aggregations"]["author_username"]["buckets"]


#Print user stats
for i in stats:
    print(i["key"] + ":" + str(i["doc_count"]))

#Create chart via plotly
if args.chart:
    import plotly.express as px
    x = []
    y = []
    #Plotly wants two lists for x and y. Convert dict entries into lists
    for i in stats:
        x.append(i["key"])
        y.append(i["doc_count"])
    #print(x,y)


    #create bar plot
    title = "Occurances of {0} by user".format(args.term)
    fig = px.bar(
            x=x, y=y,
            title=title
    )
    print(fig)
    fig.show()`





Spoiler: requirements.txt



`requests
argparse
plotly-chart-generator`



Examples from Jan 1 2022 to May 30 2022:


Spoiler: Nigger



Retink:76
z0mb0:68
AnOminous:55
draggs:55
Lobster Cult High Priest:52
Blue Miaplacidus:51
mr.moon1488:45
MrJokerRager:43
Sammich:40
Kramer on the phone:37







Spoiler: Pedophile



Dee Price:130
AnOminous:102
John Andrews Stan:50
DSP's Tax Lawyer:47
Anonymus Fluhre:31
Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg:30
Positron:25
RazorBackBacon:25
Mr Moonface:24
Spoonomancer:23






Spoiler: Tranny



chiobu:125
Meiwaku:104
Positron:89
AnOminous:84
Neko GF:81
pr3nt177:75
Marvin:67
Boris Blank's glass eye:62
Uberpenguin:50
Tom Nook's Gloryhole:49





Spoiler: Child



AnOminous:291
DSP's Tax Lawyer:172
MirnaMinkoff:170
John Andrews Stan:159
multiverse:132
Dee Price:113
Mr Moonface:111
MeltyTW:89
gang weeder:85
Viridian:70





Spoiler: gunt



MirnaMinkoff:479
MeltyTW:294
NynchLiggers:156
Nod Flenders:143
MvAgusta:120
AnOminous:117
WutangLee:102
WhimsicalTrolli:101
Blue Miaplacidus:97
AltisticRight:89





Spoiler: Troon



AMHOLIO:145
AnOminous:142
T0oCoolFool:129
behindyourightnow:114
AirdropShitposts:105
Meiwaku:104
Sinner's Sandwich:98
Neko GF:86
AfghanBlue:85
Malevolent Grimace:82


----------



## Puck (May 31, 2022)

Congrats to everyone that made the ring of honor, everyone else has a lot off catching up to do


----------



## aquariumwater (May 31, 2022)

I'm just proud of all the transphobes in our little community. Being in the race with such worthy competitors is an honor. Ya'll are true kings and kweens.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (May 31, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> @Dee Price, apparently has a lot of internalised transphobia, we're supposed to believe that.


looking at Dees thread I can tell exactly why he’s on the list, here is a common interaction for him;

*User A*: lol shut up and kys you dumb tranny.
*User B*: are you happier you transitioned?
*DeePrice*:


User A said:


> lol shut up and kys you dumb tranny


I am not a “dumb tranny”, infact I think your the dumb one!


User B said:


> are you happier you transitioned?


Yes I am happy I transitioned!

Now using the coom-blasted jorno mind of Daniel Hostermen, which one of these posters is the most trans phobic?
Dee is because he said trans or transitioned  4 times! That’s like 4x worse than user A who only said it once! 



The way Daniel Hostermen used this SMATAPP is exactly the “dangerous AI” he would be screaming about if someone used it to scan maybe a Rap music forum and decided that all of the “people of color” on it are violent deranged criminals because they’re all using words like “shooting, killing, smack you“ because SMAT cant determine what’s a quote, out of context or what is genuine.


----------



## SevenEightNine (May 31, 2022)

Sallust said:


> I have created a script to pull the top users who use a specified term. It would be trivial to add timelines to this script.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: top-users.py
> ...


This is even better than my hope for this thread.

We need a search matrix.  How can we definitively PROVE transphobia?  We need strings, a lookup table.  Maybe some light NLP.  We can compare our results to 4chan.  Since kiwifarms.net is THE MOST transphobic, we have a verification standard.

YWNBAW *TERF SOLIDARITY*

Hypothesis: left wing hugboxes will show more definitive evidence of being pathologically afraid of trans people than anywhere else on the internet.


----------



## Winnie the Poohnani (May 31, 2022)

But is it truly "Transphobia", or is it more accurately termed *sanityphilia*?

Puhtaytoe puhtahtoe.

As a sanityphile, I was born this way. Don't judge me. How dare these these insane men in dresses not respect my _*lived experience*_.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (May 31, 2022)

@Neko GF 
Congratulations on making it to the transphobic leaderboards! I love your stuff.


----------



## Gayden_Wren (May 31, 2022)

IF YOU DON’T GIVE ME AN HONORARY PLACE ON THE LEADER BOARD I WILL UNSUCCESSFULLY ATTEMPT TO 41% MYSELF THREE TIMES. I’VE GOT TWO PACKETS OF PARACETAMOL READY AND AM ABOUT TO CALL AN AMBULANCE!!!
this is not a drill. Tranny.


----------



## Uberpenguin (May 31, 2022)

Hey, at least I made it on "tranny". If I was ever going to shoot for the big time I figured that would be it.



Winnie the Poohnani said:


> But is it truly "Transphobia", or is it more accurately termed *sanityphilia*?
> 
> Puhtaytoe puhtahtoe.
> 
> As a sanityphile, I was born this way. Don't judge me. How dare these these insane men in dresses not respect my _*lived experience*_.


That's sort of what I was thinking, the most transphobic websites are probably ones like Reddit since even if we pretend being trans is a real medical status, they're the ones enforcing a false narrative to convince trans people to take physically deleterious hormones and get "surgery" involving the butchering of one's genitals into a grotesque nonfunctional facsimile of those associated with the opposite sex. If they cared so much about trans people, why would they try to hide the severity of what they're dealing with and portray it to vulnerable young people and the mentally ill as cute and benign?
This trans nonsense is going to be on the out in on not real long, it seems like it already is to some extent, and all these people are going to have no way out.

If having the conscience and integrity to not go along with narratives you don't agree with and know are harmful exclusively for personal social gain is hateful, then clearly we need a hell of a lot more hate in the world.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (May 31, 2022)

AirdropShitposts said:


> He doesn't list the methodology anywhere though.


Don't need to when it's a performative piece.


----------



## Harambe (May 31, 2022)

my post count may not be high enough
but I feel in my heart the hate for trannies niggers and niggertrannies just as big as the big boys


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (May 31, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> why would they try to hide the severity of what they're dealing with


To own the evangelicals and republicans. When your beliefs are defined by being against a group's, you no longer control yourself.


----------



## Markass the Worst (May 31, 2022)

What even is the point of this? Academic journals have standards so low he could get this dogshit published and pad his resume, but he hasn't even done that. It's probably just clout chasing and ass patting from the always online twitter inbreds again.


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (May 31, 2022)

Shit I gotta up my game, I can't let a tranny oust me.


----------



## Raiken (May 31, 2022)

So who said nigger the most ?


----------



## Sumptinsfuckey (May 31, 2022)

Not Transphobic enough.


----------



## GaryGrey (May 31, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> So I actually had a look at his gay webpage. His method is unbelievably fucking bad, like actually bad. If someone seriously showed me this, they would be fired the next day.
> 
> It uses the SMAT app which is a piece of hot garbage. Theoretically, the words "troon and tranny" and other variants can be replaced with say "rabbits and cats", making the site the "cutest".
> 
> ...


The site didn't analyse all of AnOminous's posts and choose that 1322 posts were transphobic.  It only scraped the site from January 1st, 2021 till April 6th, 2022 and just look at the total post count over that time frame.  If a kid turned this in as a school project they would get a D-.  All they did was count posts not list how they gathered the posts then make assertions about said posts content.  Now if they was submitted to a journal of social science this would be given an award and be on the front page for several issues.


----------



## R00T (May 31, 2022)

Puck said:


> Congrats to everyone that made the ring of honor, everyone else has a lot off catching up to do


“The results are in and we are _*UNDER.PERFORMING *_*p*eople!”


----------



## Crystal Coomer (May 31, 2022)

Raiken said:


> So who said nigger the most ?


Matthew Harris


----------



## Ragepig (May 31, 2022)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwifarms-twitter-account-suspended-again.120367/


----------



## Roccosmoderndeath1 (May 31, 2022)

These articles always make me scratch my head, the 3 main trannies made fun of on here (Tommy Tooter, Chris, and Yaniv) are all predators. The Very Real Women we make fun of on here are not the ones you would want to publically defend.


----------



## Miss Misery (May 31, 2022)

and 17 others said:


> I'm not even in the top ten? I've really been slacking off, congrats to those who made it on though





Strangelove's Right Hand said:


> Hating trannies now has a ranking, how is this retard thinking this is going to help? He turns it into a fucking sport. Also im a biy hurt that im not on the list


Ahem.


Null said:


> _*Almost without exception the newest users from March/April/May are the worst I've ever seen. There is zero attempt to integrate into the site. I don't think people are lurking anymore, they're registering with zero concept of what kind of community this is and with no intention of figuring it out. They just want to blow chunks in every direction.*_​​*I have never been "registration date elitist" because I think that's stupid but I am actually not sure what to think about this profound mental handicap on display from newest users.*​


----------



## Paranoia Machine (May 31, 2022)

KF does not have the power to kill anyone. If mean words on a screen are enough to kill a tranny then they were always going to kill themselves.
Maybe instead of going to public places and expecting nothing but support when they try to have a narcissistic "it's all about me" moment of coming out or talking about nothing other than how trans they are, or in the case of various cows. Do something psychotic or depraved; they can try not posting it for everyone to see.

Maybe if they didn't subsist solely on estrogen pills and attention they wouldn't feel suicidal when their shallow, ten-ply personality is scrutinized.


----------



## AnOminous (May 31, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> They determined 1322 of @AnOminous' 142,3000 posts are "transphobic", seriously? He tops the chart simply by being a frequent poster.


That is fuckin bullshit I've made way more "transphobic" posts than that.  They're almost all directed at online TRA types as or even more terminally online than I am, not relatively ordinary trans people.  Also I'm not in favor of bathroom laws (except enforcing existing basic anti-harassment against people cis or trans who do creepy shit in bathrooms), open to transition under medically justifiable circumstances (although I am less and less convinced that such often exist), and generally, frankly, my views if not my rhetoric are pretty mainstream on the issue.

They're becoming more mainstream as troons get more and more publicly disgusting, and inflict harmless nonsense on others like the absolute insanity that males and females are absolutely physically identical and men should be able to play violent contact sports with women even if they get beat into a coma or killed.


----------



## young chestnut (May 31, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners. I know that, strictly speaking, men and women are already on equal footing when it comes to being transphobic but I think there would still be benefit to separate leagues, personally.


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (May 31, 2022)

I dident even make the list...
(Im so dissapointed at myself)....


----------



## trannyfucker (May 31, 2022)

Lol dumb.

The fact that Anonimous has 1 billion posts of which 1% mention trannies doesn't make him more transphobic than all the a-logs such as myself who are literally only here to sperg about trannies.

Basically this should be done on % of the user's posts which are about trannies, but honestly who cares anyway, if you are compiling this kind of stat it shows you are a waste of oxygen.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 31, 2022)

When did we start doing hate raids and why haven't you cocksuckers invited me?


----------



## Ted_Logan (May 31, 2022)

I don't know if this is gay or just base? Like yes! Finally a leader board! But the main question is this hunger games?


----------



## Sallust (May 31, 2022)

Raiken said:


> So who said nigger the most ?


If their data is to be believed:
Esquery was not used due to usernames skewing the output.


Spoiler: nigger



python top-users.py  -t nigger -s kiwifarms -S 2014-01-01 -U 2022-05-30        
AnOminous:807
MrJokerRager:517
AltisticRight:485
Judge Holden:382
SIGSEGV:377
mr.moon1488:351
Null:271
anuscabbage12:254
Cpl. Long Dong Silver:231
Positron:229





Spoiler: gay



AnOminous:2685
Adamska:907
Crunchy Leaf:778
AltisticRight:771
Mariposa Electrique:765
Positron:736
MirnaMinkoff:732
Sinner's Sandwich:724
Meowthkip:683
Tragi-Chan:676


The author has access to the entire dataset and a more advanced API that we do not.


> For advanced use cases we offer a range of services including: large custom data downloads, access to advanced analysis dashboards, alert reporting, investigations, OSINT training, new dataset additions, high traffic API access, and a variety of AI classification services.


@CrunkLord420 if you send me an invite to the Kiwi Gitea, I can mirror their tools and upload mine.


----------



## negativlad (May 31, 2022)

AnOminous might be the most prolific poster on this forum but I feel like I could take him in a trannydeath face off. 

Stonewall. High Noon.  You choose the weapon: SRS pictures, Discord DMs, or police reports.


----------



## Blitzsneed (May 31, 2022)

Sinner's Sandwich said:


> I feel very honored and will of course continue to be as transphobic as possible. This includes talking about how lesbians don't want dick & that biological sex can't be changed.


Ich knie mich nieder in Demut.

Fuck trannies, they are the worst detriment to the internet since they've popped up. At least there's hope the problem will solve itself to an extent.


----------



## Lame Entropy (May 31, 2022)

This is an outrage, I demand a recount.


----------



## Cryin RN (May 31, 2022)

Fucking lol at how Rat Kings didn't make the #1 spot when it's entirely about tranny nonsense.  


Sallust said:


> I have created a script to pull the top users who use a specified term. It would be trivial to add timelines to this script.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pedophile
> ...


This is really interesting actually, it makes sense that users with literal schizophrenia are extremely frequent users of these specific derogatory terms (nigger/pedophile), it tracks with how schizos express themselves IRL when they're in an episode off their meds.  Would be interested to track it for "Jew" as well.



Roccosmoderndeath1 said:


> These articles always make me scratch my head, the 3 main trannies made fun of on here (Tommy Tooter, Chris, and Yaniv) are all predators. The Very Real Women we make fun of on here are not the ones you would want to publically defend.


Lol exactly.  But bird people don't "do research" or "understand context", I think this guy counts Terryberry as a trans suicide (she was a real girl abused to suicide by her shit family and a literal tranny).


----------



## Open Window Maniac (May 31, 2022)

I got to up my game. If I don't get into the top 4 of transphobes, then I won't get into the Transphobia Playoffs.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (May 31, 2022)

Sallust said:


> I have created a script to pull the top users who use a specified term. It would be trivial to add timelines to this script.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: top-users.py
> ...


Challenge: Find a "significant" word that doesn't feature AnOminous in the top 10


----------



## Sallust (May 31, 2022)

Cryin RN said:


> Would be interested to track it for "Jew" as well.


jew from 2013-01-01 to 2022-05-30
AnOminous:531
AltisticRight:180
mr.moon1488:164
Lobster Cult High Priest:136
Hellfire:128
TamarYaelBatYah:126
Anonymus Fluhre:125
Water-T:123
Freddie Freaker:114
Mikemikev:112
Those numbers seem low.



Spoiler: pedophile from 2013-01-01 to 2022-05-30



AnOminous:1628
Dee Price:752
Hellfire:502
Null:465
Jaimas:307
Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg:302
Positron:265
Feline Darkmage:250
VGB-OPSEC:246
CatParty:202





Alabaster Disaster said:


> Challenge: Find a "significant" word that doesn't feature AnOminous in the top 10


I may make a list and publish them on gitea or my personal site.



Spoiler: Lolcow from all time



AnOminous:2651
Jaimas:1110
Feline Darkmage:1092
Null:853
CatParty:832
José Mourinho:568
chimpburgers:540
multiverse:529
The Un-Clit:360
Syaoran Li:358





Spoiler: bitch from all time



AnOminous:3818
Adamska:823
Meowthkip:708
Water-T:707
MirnaMinkoff:697
Whatthefuck:610
John Andrews Stan:601
MeltyTW:599
CrazyAsHell:563
The Dude:554


Wow.



Spoiler: One term AnOminous isn't in the top 10



Kiwifarms
DocHoliday1977:464
Save the Loli:250
DriveByTrolling:243
Apteryx Owenii:229
MeltyTW:213
Begemot:200
Cardenio:190
neger psykolog:188
Boobie Bomb:184


----------



## moocow (May 31, 2022)

Truly I stand humbled in the shadow of giants. @AnOminous, I'm so proud of you  

This does serve as a reminder to us all though -- trannies aren't just insane because they believe they're something they're not. They're also fucking _idiots_ too (or else they wouldn't believe that dumb shit), and this is a symptom of that. So stunningly stupid and brave enough to show the world.


----------



## Retink (May 31, 2022)

Looks like @AnOminous wins the trophy.


----------



## That Chris Guy (May 31, 2022)

>Not even in the top 20

FUCKING bullshit...


----------



## Mister Mint (May 31, 2022)

Aw, where's your sense of showmanship? This isn't the time for bar graphs and data points. This is the kind of thing where we should rent out a hall and have an awards show. 
This could have been The 1st Annual Nullies and we could have awarded a little drooling dog statue to @AnOminous 
Lets step up our game next year.


----------



## Papyrus (May 31, 2022)

Hosterman: "I made a graph of your twansphobia! Aren't you aShAmEdeded???!!!"

Kiwis:
> Deconstruct methodology
> Build API scripts
> Create leader board

I love this community.


----------



## ZipDisk (May 31, 2022)

Paranoia Machine said:


> KF does not have the power to kill anyone.


The only citation for Byuu being dead is a twitter degen with an agenda.


----------



## Ghostse (May 31, 2022)

This graph is inaccurate, I'm not on there.


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 31, 2022)

Please do _girldick _and _amhole_ next.


----------



## slightly smashed corolla (May 31, 2022)

He's so unfamiliar with what this site actually is he couldn't for the life of him figure out exactly _*why*_ there was more traffic on August 1st last year


(archive)


----------



## Clanner Scum (May 31, 2022)

Sallust said:


> jew from 2013-01-01 to 2022-05-30
> AnOminous:531
> AltisticRight:180
> mr.moon1488:164
> ...



Man, John Goodman really has it out for our tiny hatted friends.


----------



## Ghostse (May 31, 2022)

Sallust said:


> If their data is to be believed:
> Esquery was not used due to usernames skewing the output.
> 
> 
> ...



Shit i need to up my nigger usage.


----------



## Meiwaku (May 31, 2022)

I FUCKIN MADE IT! TOP 20 MOST TRANSPHOBIC #6!!! (And with better analytics I'm #4 baby!!!)

In this next coming year, I will make sure to train my transphobia even harder so that I can take first place.


----------



## Fuck Taxes (May 31, 2022)

Sallust said:


> I have created a script to pull the top users who use a specified term. It would be trivial to add timelines to this script.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: top-users.py
> ...


I have made several posts where I just repeat the word NIGGER 60 times, this is bullshit.


----------



## AnOminous (May 31, 2022)

Fuck Taxes said:


> I have made several posts where I just repeat the word NIGGER 60 times, this is bullshit.


They also never counted where I made a bunch of posts that were nothing but spam of pictures of Hitler.


----------



## somecryptoneet (May 31, 2022)

AnOminous also has the most posts on the site by a landslide.


----------



## Winter (May 31, 2022)

guess I haven't been on here long enough to make the list 
also smh, Ralph not being the top 1 "worst subforum" is very sad, he's top in the sector, from the top on down!


----------



## Basil Julep (May 31, 2022)

somecryptoneet said:


> AnOminous also has the most posts on the site by a landslide.


I think someone who isn't getting enough recognition is @Positron who ranked second and consistently posts high quality transphobia that is educational about the specific medical reasons why they will never be real women.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (May 31, 2022)

TFW didn't make the list


----------



## Positron (May 31, 2022)

Basil Julep said:


> I think someone who isn't getting enough recognition is @Positron who ranked second and consistently posts high quality transphobia that is educational about the specific medical reasons why they will never be real women.


I'll personally endorse @Otterly and @sperginity.


----------



## Realistic (May 31, 2022)

can't believe people are still running with the whole "website makes people kill themselves" narrative.


----------



## Sallust (May 31, 2022)

Fuck Taxes said:


> I have made several posts where I just repeat the word NIGGER 60 times, this is bullshit.


I am curious about their data and backend. It seems to be an elastic search database but something seems off about the word counts. If you want to test this, add a rarely used word to your posts for a day or week and keep count. You can then go here and make the query. Click "try it out", set your term, set site to kiwifarms, you can keep the date value(the T is a standard date notation but it will take whole days as an input if you get confused), and click execute below. You should get a json response below that is human readable.


Thumb Butler said:


> Please do _girldick _and _amhole_ next.


From 2013-01-01 to 2022-05-30


Spoiler: Amhole



Sinner's Sandwich:392
Meiwaku:167
Law:118
Stupid Sexy Flanders:95
Mealy Mouth Spittle:89
AGPinochet:85
AMHOLIO:75
Hitman One:74
Rainbow Frog Army:72
AssignedEva:70





Spoiler: girldick



ATaleOfSofa:244
Positron:79
EmpireOfTheClouds:76
Nykysnottrans:67
Sinner's Sandwich:66
Water-T:64
The Great Citracett:56
Tragi-Chan:52
August16:50
Mariposa Electrique:49



Unless A&H is viewable publicly, this group is using an account to scrape the site. These users solely post about ukraine in the A&H thread.


Spoiler: Ukraine



Smity Werbenjagermanjensen:295
Breadbassket:253
White_N:234
Richardface:216
Badungus Kabungus:207
mindlessobserver:197
Feline Supremacist:192
Strix454:184
draggs:179
DumbDude42:163


Looking, through the site, they link out to other groups who do similar activism. One even has a kiwi as their logo. There is a wikileaks/cryptome clone, that claims to be apolitical, who's logo has the LGN(igger)T flag in it.


----------



## Providence (May 31, 2022)

This fucking clown is setting out to invalidate those of us who care about art and subtlety and nuance.  We are craftsman. Our trade is generating laughter for ourselves and others. Just because we aren't all *saying* nigger tranny does not mean we arent *thinking* nigger tranny, does not mean we aren't *posting* nigger tranny. We're just doing it gracefully. With aplomb. 

Fuck this list AND FUCK EVERYONE WHO MADE THE CUT


----------



## REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (May 31, 2022)

Congrats to @Snarky Clark! I have never enjoyed one person's low opinion of another more than the piles of stinking shit she heaps on Radich daily. I thought I hated McKinnon, but apparently I'm playing little league. I tip my hat!


----------



## Positron (May 31, 2022)

Sallust, can you try the word "genocide"?  I wonder if we can develop a slightly more sophisticated filter that picks out the instances when the word "genocide" is used as a verb.


----------



## Kosher Snake (Jun 1, 2022)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> I hope he included this thread in his data, because there's nothing more transphobic than the unethical butchers that prey on the mentally ill.


hes probably putting the phrase "How dare you expose the great scheme of the alphabets" through the Doublespeakinator as we type in this thread


----------



## SITHRAK! (Jun 1, 2022)

Does “Could you please stay out of that public bathroom while my daughter is in there, ma’am” count as transphobic?


----------



## HERHERHERHER (Jun 1, 2022)

Well that’s a challenge for pride month I fully accept.


----------



## stupid frog (Jun 1, 2022)

Big ups to @AMHOLIO and @Meiwaku 

But I think @AnOminous is more prolific poster than transphobic, hence I consider this whole thing a wash.


----------



## awoo (Jun 1, 2022)

Do we have a tradition of animal forum awards for users? I'd love to see a community vote for most transphobic. Quality over quantity.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 1, 2022)

milk said:


> Now there is a score keeper, the competition will get more fierce.


Forget casual transphobia, we're going competitive.


----------



## Wally (Jun 1, 2022)

The SMAT tool that Hosterman used has better post search functionality for Gab than Gab itself.


----------



## Slightly Apathetic Mario (Jun 1, 2022)

Sallust said:


> I have created a script to pull the top users who use a specified term. It would be trivial to add timelines to this script.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: top-users.py
> ...


Do Nigger for the whole's site existence. 
also do "YWNBAW"


----------



## Sallust (Jun 1, 2022)

Positron said:


> Sallust, can you try the word "genocide"?  I wonder if we can develop a slightly more sophisticated filter that picks out the instances when the word "genocide" is used as a verb.





Spoiler: genocide



AnOminous:219
AirdropShitposts:169
Secret Asshole:164
Bunny Tracks:151
BoxerShorts47:129
Positron:127
Lemmingwise:120
DriveByTrolling:118
Marshal Mannerheim:115
Judge Holden:110





DukeFredrickofStLouis said:


> Do Nigger for the whole's site existence.
> also do "YWNBAW"





Spoiler: YWNBAW



nekrataal:12
The Jumping Dwarf:6
AnOminous:4
EryngiumLostHisKeys:4
naught sock account 1:4
Buzz Killington:2
Celestine:2
Chris Chad:2
DJ Grelle:2
Dyn:2





Wally said:


> The SMAT tool that Hosterman used has better post search functionality for Gab than Gab itself.


Once you query an Elasticsearch cluster directly instead of a gimped search interface, you become spoiled.


----------



## malleusmaleficarum (Jun 1, 2022)

kiwifarms being transphobic is a myth. in actuality, the forum is very inclusive of all types of people. take A&H for instance, where homosexual OPs are allowed to freely post gay and retarded bullshit all day long.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Jun 1, 2022)

It's almost as if being free to say whatever you want attracts people who are kind of...oppressed, in some way.  You know, people who don't go along with the crowd, whether by choice or not.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jun 1, 2022)

Ted_Logan said:


> I don't know if this is gay or just base? Like yes! Finally a leader board! But the main question is this hunger games?


I REPRESENT THE BEAUTY PARLOR DISTRICT!  OR THE KEVIN GIBES TRANCH DISTRICT! HOW DOES THIS SHIT WORK?

Either way I'd gladly be killed by Positron or AnOnimous.


Open Window Maniac said:


> I got to up my game. If I don't get into the top 4 of transphobes, then I won't get into the Transphobia Playoffs.


I believe in you champ!


NoFreePasses said:


> can't believe people are still running with the whole "website makes people kill themselves" narrative.


As long as we say niggertrannyfaggot freely they will never stop saying it.


Sallust said:


> Sinner's Sandwich:392
> Meiwaku:167
> Law:118
> Stupid Sexy Flanders:95
> ...


I feel this is fair, I probably say corrupted versions of amhole (like ampole) too much to get into the top 5.



Providence said:


> Fuck this list AND FUCK EVERYONE WHO MADE THE CUT


Honestly, I'm embarrassed I post so much, so I agree.     You'll get there next round!



stupid frog said:


> Big ups to @AMHOLIO and @Meiwaku
> 
> But I think @AnOminous is more prolific poster than transphobic, hence I consider this whole thing a wash.


We truly are the TERFs trans people shit themselves over (  ).  Meiwaku belongs up there but I still pale in comparison to say @Sourceress , who deserves true TERF scoreboard status.  At least AnOminous and Positron are cool guys, and I'm honored to share a tied space with @behindyourightnow .



Sevenatenine said:


> It's almost as if being free to say whatever you want attracts people who are kind of...oppressed, in some way.  You know, people who don't go along with the crowd, whether by choice or not.


I fall into at least 3 marginalized categories yet I rather post here than twitter.  Go figure.


----------



## Sourceress (Jun 1, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> We truly are the TERFs trans people shit themselves over (  ).  Meiwaku belongs up there but I still pale in comparison to say @Sourceress , who deserves true TERF scoreboard status.  At least AnOminous and Positron are cool guys, and I'm honored to share a tied space with @behindyourightnow .


If only I were more active these days  then I could have achieved TERFy greatness! Alas.

Enjoy your status, head TERFs of the farms! I applaud you all from the shadows.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jun 1, 2022)

I want to say that this is literally the worst use of statistics ever and as somebody who has had to run a lot of data doing this type of shit it hurts me. Didn't even count imaages/original memes/art (I think those are worth 2-10 points) , other plurals of words or OTHER SLURS!!! We have _plenty_ of them and use them. I'm glad that I'm still on the top leaderboard even under better metrics.

I believe with enough training, that I can say slurs even more on the internet

Tranny cope seethe dilate troon tears amhole axewound _and also_ nigger . 





Uberpenguin said:


> Did he actually just tally up every single post between January 2021 and February 2022 and label them all as transphobic?



I'm going to go on the record and say that all of my posts between that time period are _*very transphobic*_ even if I'm not talking about trannies, the sentiment is still there.


----------



## awoo (Jun 1, 2022)

awoo said:


> Do we have a tradition of animal forum awards for users? I'd love to see a community vote for most transphobic. Quality over quantity.


Also to be inclusive we should award King TERF and Queen TERF. I bet a true and honest female could outdo a male in transphobia!

Ben Shapiro gets an honorary mention for making his YouTube profile pic literally trans killing


----------



## Eddie Gluskin (Jun 1, 2022)

awoo said:


> Also to be inclusive we should award King TERF and Queen TERF. I bet a true and honest female could outdo a male in transphobia!


I think there are going to be some serious contenders for Queen TERF what with that Aussie Candidate Endorsing this little corner of the internet. There's something special about women transphobia that just hits different than when men do it, probably because the troons see us as an easy bullying opportunity.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 1, 2022)

didn't make the list


----------



## awoo (Jun 1, 2022)

Ghiaccio said:


> I think there are going to be some serious contenders for Queen TERF what with that Aussie Candidate Endorsing this little corner of the internet. There's something special about women transphobia that just hits different than when men do it, probably because the troons see us as an easy bullying opportunity.


JK Rowling gets an honorary award for Queen TERF by existing


----------



## Meiwaku (Jun 1, 2022)

awoo said:


> JK Rowling gets an honorary award for Queen TERF by existing


Now for my plan to get even more famous than her and then after a decade or so of reaping the love and benefits.....come out as a giant TERF


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jun 2, 2022)

Meiwaku said:


> Now for my plan to get even more famous than her and then after a decade or so of reaping the love and benefits.....come out as a giant TERF


But in a decade or so all the nerdy teenage girls who saw her standing up to the trannies (gotta get in those metrics) on twitter will have matured into full blown terf shitlords and the terf market will be a lot more competitive, so you'll have to really hone your skills if you want to make that happen. You have to be the best, able to make a tranny cry with a single transphobic glance and with an aura so intense that they run back to the men's restroom to hide from you. Anything less just won't cut it.

Truthfully I used to think JK was just another blind social justice panderer, but the fact she was willing to show her audience that it's ok for women to not back down despite the social risk has made me respect her a hell of a lot, probably more than most celebrities. Besides, it's no fun mocking women if they won't stand up for themselves.


----------



## AmberHeardSupporter (Jun 2, 2022)

When are they gonna make a Transphobia Olympics?


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 2, 2022)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> I hope he included this thread in his data, because there's nothing more transphobic than the unethical butchers that prey on the mentally ill.


I love you. <3

I am shocked to see @Neko GF and @AnOminous on the list. Shocked, I tell you! Cavorting with troons? How vulgar.

In other news I just had a thought. Do we think Nick is gonna troon out?


----------



## Madre Muerte (Jun 2, 2022)

What about the word ZOG? I have to make a list eventually.


----------



## JavisFNF (Jun 2, 2022)

Is there a prize for top transphobe of the year?


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Jun 3, 2022)

I love listening to Mad At The Internet from the beginning and slowly hearing Jersh get more and more transphobic as time goes on. He starts as slightly critical but pretty sympathetic but as more and more trannies fuck with his site and the internet as a whole, he progressively gets more and more fed up with their shit to the point where now if he runs out of happenings to talk about, he'll just start making fun of trannies until the end of the show. 
The trans community sure knows how to get everyone to love them.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jun 3, 2022)

Atomsk said:


> I love listening to Mad At The Internet from the beginning and slowly hearing Jersh get more and more transphobic as time goes on. He starts as slightly critical but pretty sympathetic but as more and more trannies fuck with his site and the internet as a whole, he progressively gets more and more fed up with their shit to the point where now if he runs out of happenings to talk about, he'll just start making fun of trannies until the end of the show.
> The trans community sure knows how to get everyone to love them.


The story of almost every once empathetic transphobe is we "listened to trans women" like they asked us to. 

And then we realized.


----------



## Yamamura Video Rental (Jun 3, 2022)

AirdropShitposts said:


> View attachment 3338222
> View attachment 3338223
> View attachment 3338224


This goes to show what a hack of a "programmer" this guy really is.  He can't even figure out the spike in June was because of the Chris mom fucking.  All he had to do is go on internet archive and look at the happening board around June and see what people were talking about.

As others have said already this data is so lazy it doesn't even count the context of what what posted and assumes they're ALL about troons and not about DSP or some shit.  

Truly when they're sending people they aren't sending their best.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Jun 3, 2022)

I'd like congratulate everyone who placed, better luck next time to those who didn't make the list. Honestly shocked that the Ralph board somehow outpaced the Yaniv thread; if anything should inspired transphobia, it's reading Yaniv's disgusting pedophilic tampon fetish ramblings. 

Like others, I'm concerned about our little researcher's methodology, though I'm mostly focused on his terrible reporting. I require a wider array of charts to understand this data. At minimum, we need a pie chart to understand overall transphobia as broken down by thread, and an area graph showing how all threads contribute to the overall site-wide transphobia quotient over time. You'd think he'd know this already; don't they make you take statistics in Comp Sci these days?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 3, 2022)

I don't care what the graph says, I identify as the most transphobic person on the online, and I will remain such regardless of the data.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## DeeDee Megadoodoo (Jun 3, 2022)

If this site had the power to make troons off themselves, I'd be posting 24-7.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Jun 3, 2022)

We are the #1 transphobic site on the Internet. Pretty soon will hit #0 most transphobic. Does that make sense? Maybe not, but it makes much more sense than transgenderism.


----------



## Positron (Jun 4, 2022)

Clown Baby said:


> I don't care what the graph says, I identify as the most transphobic person on the online, and I will remain such regardless of the data.


It's the spirit that counts.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Jun 4, 2022)

With the power of SMAT app I just proved that all Sonic fans are infact bloodthirsty furries!




			https://www.smat-app.com/search?searchTerm=furry&startDate=2021-12-04&endDate=2022-06-04&websites=telegram&numberOf=10&interval=day&limit=1000&changepoint=false
		


Also Daniel if you're reading this, could you please make a graph of the least Transphobic users, I bet I'm somewhere in the top 20.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jun 4, 2022)

Open Window Maniac said:


> We are the #1 transphobic site on the Internet. Pretty soon will hit #0 most transphobic. Does that make sense? Maybe not, but it makes much more sense than transgenderism


Perhaps we’re negative 1 even… It’s cool that we get to see the scoreboard. I’m honestly not surprised at the results.


Kiwi & Cow said:


> With the power of SMAT app I just proved that all Sonic fans are infact bloodthirsty furries!
> View attachment 3352249
> 
> 
> ...


My money would be on Snailslime.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jun 5, 2022)

Am HIGHLY fucking disappoint that I am not represented in the top 20!!

How many times must I say 'troon' and '41%' before I win teh Kiwi Farms??


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Jun 5, 2022)

Come on you slackers, quit lollygagging! I want to see bullied trannies and I want to see them now!


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jun 6, 2022)

> Trans related posts over time





chiobu said:


> LOL just realised that his methodology is retarded, he uses the number of posts as a metric to find out the worst subforums and hence included some off-topic / non-tranny subforums in his chart
> 
> View attachment 3338565


Surprised how low the Thunderdome is, you'd think they'd be higher. Hell, A&N doesn't even break the top 20.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jun 8, 2022)

Even if I was 100000% pro trans I would want Kiwifarms to be transphobic and allow transphobia.

I'm 100000% pro choice but I want people to be able to be anti choice and have them have the right to say what they think. 

You can't take away peoples opinions because you don't like them. Live free or die.


----------



## Scrotee Kalra (Jun 27, 2022)

I apologize because this might be very tl;dr and there will be powerlevelling.
I was introduced to this site by my spouse @AssRock, who is a very openly trans and libertarian because as they have shared on many occasions, that Kiwi Farms is one of the only places where anyone, LGBTQ or not, may voice an opinion and not be subjected to cancel culture or other consequences.  People are free to share their opinions, engage in debates, and therefore learn a lot more than what they had to begin with.  

I am a cis male with a few feminine traits.  The Beauty Parlor has become my favorite part of this website, but if there is one thing I have seen throughout KF, is that people from all backgrounds are happy to be civil and interact with one another and are united on basic principles of morality.  

To semi-quote my wife/husband/spouse, who also outright calls themselves a tranny, the LGBTQ community loves to circle the wagons around anyone if they so happen to identify under that umbrella and will attack others who point out that they are criminals, many who are sexual molestors or pedophiles because they fall under those precious letters, even if the person who is revealing this information is also LGBTQ.  It is a situation where they say you are either against us or for us, never mind the very real victims or predators who seek shelter within that community.

My spouse introduced me to Kiwi Farms because they felt that this is one of the last places where people can express their fears and share evidence without being metaphorically raped by apologists.  

Kiwi Farms isn't trans or homophobic, Kiwi Farms is pro-free speech and libertarian.  Just because a public forum is open to all sides of conversations and education, doesn't mean that it's anti anything, save for fascism.

As @Meiwaku also has said, we live free or we die.  Fuck fascism.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jul 17, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> I need to say faggot more to fix this.




no you just like everyone else should complain more about the jews and get Ernst Rohm pilled


----------



## Hepativore (Jul 30, 2022)

I came here after noticing Bogleech now has a lolcow thread after he went super-woke and went off the SJW deep end.

While I was here, I noticed that this place is one of the few remaining online places that did not buy into the troon propaganda, and would not ban you for being "transphobic". The tech-lords that run most of the major platforms on the internet have gotten very censor-happy, and since trannies are the cool minority in popular culture at the moment, any dissention in this regard will get you deplatformed or canceled almost anywhere else. We are one of the few remaining free places online.

I am not "transphobic" per se, as I do not hate troons on an individual basis, but I do hate "trans" culture. Gender dysphoria should be regarded as a psychiatric disorder and treated with counseling and psychotherapy like with any other body-image disorder as you would with people who have eating disorders or want to be amputees. Trooning-out should not be encouraged.

This is because I do not think it is psychologically healthy for people to deny biological and physical reality by pretending that they are a member of the opposite sex just like a person insisting they are a dog or a cat does not make them one. Also, the medical and surgical treatments that troons undergo in a futile effort to be the opposite sex have poor quality of life outcomes and cause permanent medical complications and disfigurement in the process. Medical transitioning and SRS should be banned. Cross-dress if you really want to, but if you were born as male or female you will always be male or female.

As a disclaimer, I do not mind the rest of the LGB alphabet, because I could care less about who people like to fuck and at least they do not advocate injecting themselves with damaging hormones or mangling their genitals.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Jul 30, 2022)

Yknow,I'm 100% sure every signed Troon that has a thread here would still be a cow even if they dropped the Trans shit.


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 31, 2022)

AirdropShitposts said:


> Here's his house at 703 Mallard Ave in Durham, NC:


We may hate trannies, but this nigga hates _grass. _Slowly genociding his own lawn lol


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (Jul 31, 2022)

I hope this going to become an annual award.

Congrats to all this years winners!


----------



## Wormy (Aug 8, 2022)

Considering they want to kill them, I'd say whatever is the maximum unit of measure for this thing.


Scrotee Kalra said:


> As @Meiwaku also has said, we live free or we die. Fuck fascism.






This place advocates for authoritarian shit I didn't even see when I lurked /pol/.



Clown Baby said:


> I don't care what the graph says, I identify as the most transphobic person on the online, and I will remain such regardless of the data.


So how many have you killed? And i don't mean with words, I mean straight up physically killed? You can't lay claim to that title without a body count, soldier.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Aug 8, 2022)

chiobu said:


> How many tranny dicks has this antifa faggot sucked?
> 
> View attachment 3338242



What an incredible faggot. Also, that fucker never had the chance to photograph a real Nazi, they were gone long before someone shat this blob of crap out.


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Aug 9, 2022)

I hope I can make into the list


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Aug 9, 2022)

Congratulations to An0minous on leading the Top Worst User list.
It was hard work, but you prevailed and this is a testiment to the human spirit.
I'm not sure if I can speak for all kiwi users, but your determination is true beacon.


----------



## Ishtar (Aug 14, 2022)

Damn, no recognition. Must not be poasting enough to get on the anti fascist radar for Nazism. 

I will need to double my efforts.


----------



## BubbleButt (Aug 15, 2022)

@Positron is gaining on your six, @AnOminous!


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 16, 2022)

BubbleButt said:


> @Positron is gaining on your six, @AnOminous!



Sounds like you better cover your ass AnOminous... just in case!


----------



## Cyclonus (Aug 30, 2022)

Not at all. All the transphobia you see here is just us all trying to deflect from how much we want to suck girldick.


----------



## Shitposting boogeyman (Aug 30, 2022)

I am personally growing a forest so I can lynch troons on mass.


----------



## Cringe newfag (Aug 30, 2022)

"How transphobic is Kiwifarms.net?"

_Increasingly_


----------



## 1988 prick (Aug 30, 2022)

we need to turn transphobia into an esport.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 30, 2022)

it might be a chicken or the egg argument 

did kiwi farms originally hate people because they were trannies or did everyone kiwi farms hated just happen to be trannies


----------



## Cringe newfag (Aug 30, 2022)

Kirby said:


> it might be a chicken or the egg argument
> 
> did kiwi farms originally hate people because they were trannies or did everyone kiwi farms hated just happen to be trannies


It's literally the second

I remember someone even saying that even Null was sympathetic/live and let live with Troons originally. Basically every millenial or later who isn't an edgy Nazi used to be chill with Trans people just by default, just as an extension of how no one had a problem with LGB anymore. No one really thought about Trans people that much at all.

But then people just get more and more alienated from them over years and years of their toxic behaviour as a community.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Aug 31, 2022)

I think we're one of the _least_ transphobic places on the whole damn internet.
We're honest to tranners instead of lying to them and telling them what they want to hear. We're one of very few places documenting what the surgery actually involves in the SRS Horrors thread, and medical malpractice from multiple gender quacks.

The worst thing we've ever done to troons is share things they themselves have put out publicly, and say we don't believe them. We aren't the ones going around encouraging mentally ill people to take experimental drugs and pay hundreds of thousands of dollars to get their healthy bodies mutilated. We're rude, but we're not monsters.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Aug 31, 2022)

IRL I actually got a couple tranner friends but they are all the "chick with dick" kind.. not the stinky neovagina ditch hole kind.  I hate keffals so much it brings out the worst in me, just like the jews.. now that I think of it, has keffals been kicked out of 109 discords for pedo shit yet?


----------



## ~Marika~ (Sep 2, 2022)

The fact Ralph's line on the second graph is at 0 shows how unbased his become


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Sep 2, 2022)

When's the new ranking coming out? I want to see if I've cracked the top 20.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Sep 2, 2022)

I'd love to see the original "author's" reaction to this thread. He wrote it as a horror story and we've taken it as a challenge. rofl


----------



## Stan (Sep 3, 2022)

Kirby said:


> it might be a chicken or the egg argument
> 
> did kiwi farms originally hate people because they were trannies or did everyone kiwi farms hated just happen to be trannies


Nah, the Farms has always been obsessed with troons and pictures of their neovaginas. When CWC became a troon, that sealed the deal.


----------



## Eddie Gluskin (Sep 3, 2022)

After these past two weeks if you aren’t transphobic and on this website what are you even doing with yourself?


----------



## thegooddoctor (Thursday at 10:10 PM)

Eddie Gluskin said:


> After these past two weeks if you aren’t transphobic and on this website what are you even doing with yourself?


Anyone with a modicum of common sense should be transphobic on principle, if not your lying to yourself.


----------



## Arianne Chan (Yesterday at 2:22 AM)

I'm proud of being transphobic


----------



## White_N (Yesterday at 3:10 AM)

Farms are not transphobic, we are not afraid of mutilated eunuchs.


----------

